# The Hapa 1k dive watch



## TheCeladon (Jul 8, 2012)

Here are some concept renderings of a dive watch. 1000m water resistance. Modeled in SketchUp. Rendered in Artlantis.


----------



## DEPA (Feb 3, 2012)

Looks fantastic. Good job. Needs some minor refinements in the height and some aesthetical refinements but all in all it is a good concept.


----------



## RainMan 777 (Mar 26, 2012)

Looks good, would love to see it with orange dial. Also is the Basel directional?


----------



## TheCeladon (Jul 8, 2012)

Here's your orange bezel.


----------



## TheCeladon (Jul 8, 2012)

RainMan 777 said:


> Looks good, would love to see it with orange dial. Also is the Basel directional?


Orange and yellow dials and some experimenting with the band color.


----------



## SmokinSpider (May 7, 2012)

The orange looks very cool and that band coloring is very unique. Make a version in blue and Im in.


----------



## TheCeladon (Jul 8, 2012)

SmokinSpider said:


> The orange looks very cool and that band coloring is very unique. Make a version in blue and Im in.


----------



## SmokinSpider (May 7, 2012)




----------



## androo (Dec 7, 2009)

Love the look of the blue and red. If the price is right may well buy one or even both. 
Nice work


----------



## ckeeton (Aug 2, 2012)

Such an awesome Design!
love the blue as well.


----------



## TheCeladon (Jul 8, 2012)

The chances of this watch actually making it to market are practically zero but with enough encouraging feedback and some help and luck, who knows?


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

TheCeladon said:


> The chances of this watch actually making it to market are practically zero but with enough encouraging feedback and some help and luck, who knows?
> 
> 
> View attachment 784217


You should check out the Hexa K500 project. Started out similarly and the same thing was said. Now look where they are. I'm waiting on #15 myself.

It can happen.

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

Very nice. The funky strap leaves something to be desired, but the rest is straight-forward and interesting. Make it in Germany using high quality materials and I'm on it. Seriously, very nicely done.


----------



## TheCeladon (Jul 8, 2012)

I had a plastic 3D model printed to study the design. I could see right away there were elements that needed to be changed.

Some observations:
The case seems a little too big at 45mm. Something around 42mm is more to my liking.
The lugs need to be angled down further and shortened slightly.
The bezel grips feel just right. The numbers on the bezel are too small and need to be stretched.
The crown is perfect. It feels very grippy with its size and chunky ridges.
The helium valve may get deleted.
The small feet on the case that connect to the lugs will be removed.

Now that I've been exposed to the 3D printing process, I've come up with some new ideas for watch case designs that can only be done with 3D printing as it's now possible to print in stainless steel and titanium.


----------



## CADstraps (Nov 3, 2011)

Very cool - always nice to see an idea come to life like this. 

If the watch is able to go 1000m, then you have to have a helium escape - why would you remove it. 

Stupid question, I know, seeings how no one actually buys a dive watch with the intention of getting it wet. 

And don't be concerned with making it in Gemany, that's a troll post. I'd suggest you look into getting it done in Hawai'i (no idea how feasible that might actually be) - it would be authentically 'yours' at that point.


----------



## TheCeladon (Jul 8, 2012)

CADstraps said:


> Very cool - always nice to see an idea come to life like this.
> 
> If the watch is able to go 1000m, then you have to have a helium escape - why would you remove it.
> 
> ...


I would remove the helium valve and make the watch for 20atm instead. It would be less expensive. Made in Germany would be expensive. China would be an easier choice for me since I have friends and family there. For a movement maybe Seagull or Miyota. This thing is just a concept at the moment. I'm leaning towards doing more tests with 3D printing but with metal printing. i.materialise can print in titanium in very high detail. I'm considering it.


----------



## RainMan 777 (Mar 26, 2012)

Orange and lighter blue looks great thank you,


----------



## TheCeladon (Jul 8, 2012)

Design modifications:

case now 42mm. was 45mm.
helium valve removed.
case now 3D printed titanium. was machined stainless steel.
recessed areas added to case
hex heads removed. standard spring bars added.
lugs resized and angled. lug size remains the same at 22mm


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

Not a troll at all. I have an opinion and preferences just like you do. If they don't jell with yours... well that's what makes the world go around isn't it.


CADstraps said:


> Very cool - always nice to see an idea come to life like this.
> 
> If the watch is able to go 1000m, then you have to have a helium escape - why would you remove it.
> 
> ...


----------



## CH007 (Mar 22, 2012)

You dont need helium valve if yiu gasket correctly as it wont ingress in first pkace 


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dj00tiek (May 27, 2009)

Nice design, I like the blue one the best.

Here are some critic looks at it:
Personally I don't like the HaPa and 1K on the bezel.. I think if you use other text and another font it could be better.
I don't like the dome, but maybe it's the reflection in the rendering.
Maybe you should bring the bezel points lower down, since this bezel could be nagging your shirt if you wear it.
And lastly, maybe you should change the end of the hour and minute hand, you can't really read the minutes that well since the pointer is pointing over it.

Goodluck & great project!


----------



## tmr5555 (Dec 18, 2011)

Hey! i recently had my design 3d printed. You might want to check it out: https://www.watchuseek.com/f77/3d-printed-watch-build-eta-2824-movement-822572.html#post6016979

Good luck with your project.


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Keep thinking outside the box, love the orange and yellow. 
Regards
Robt


----------



## TheCeladon (Jul 8, 2012)

A discussion about white watches on the public forum prompted me to try a white strap version of this design. Doesn't look too bad.


----------

